# Rosella/Roselle wine first attempt



## Shayne Edwards (Jun 4, 2018)

Why did I write the title as “first attempt”, if you read the last thread that I posted around the Super Spicy Ginger Wine you would have guessed already. For those who didn’t read it let me start out the same way. I have conservatively buggered up at least 90 litres wine so far and if you decide to follow my approach be it upon your own head.

That said, the last thread described all my previous mistakes before joining this wonderful forum and even though nothing could be fixed, five awesome members valiantly offered advice in the hope I may learn something. My hat is off to Messers Wildhair, Arne, Sour Grapes, AK Tom and Bernard Smith. 

So here we are, describing my next wine making effort in pretty much real time, (as opposed to last times historical approach), feel free to jump in with criticism, advice and the odd pun. Who knows you may well help move me a little further into the black side of the wine making ledger. Currently it stands at 90 litres poured down the drain vs 23 litres moving towards bottling success.


----------



## Stressbaby (Jun 4, 2018)

With that sort of balance sheet, I'd say post here BEFORE you do anything you aren't sure about. Rarely is anything in winemaking so urgent that it can't wait for a reply here.


----------



## Shayne Edwards (Jun 4, 2018)

Where to start? 
Right now I am in the deep dark depths of a Brisbane winter. Some nights it gets down to a chilly 10 degrees C (0 degrees freezes water, 100 degrees boils it) Daytimes sometimes make only 22 degrees, last year I actually had to put on a jumper for a couple of hours.
Without using heat pads etc it isn’t a perfect time for our little fermenting yeasty friends. So I hear you ask why the hell are you trying to make another batch of wine? 
Well the simple response is, my Scottish monster in law is here, combining her with my Scottish wife produces an irresistible force. Apparently my beer and bait fridge/freezer out in the shed is no longer a sacred man cave relic. Space had to be cleared for the preservation of Scottish treats like haggis, black pudding, scotch pies and square sausage. Quite frankly, I need the bait and the two frozen bottles of vodka, so I pulled the bags of last seasons frozen Rosellas. 
So instead of making a nice safe and reliable batch of jam or cordial, I decided to try and make some wine from them. In all honesty I may have checked out a beer or two while repacking the freezer, but that wasn’t the final arbiter of decision making, pretty sure it was my innate stupidity that put me here. So here we go again. (It’s not nasturtiums Tom but it’s close enough for government work)


----------



## Shayne Edwards (Jun 4, 2018)

Thanks Stress Baby, I appreciate the advice and I am trying hard to write down all that I have done so far in this attempt. I ended up worried about the fruit going off so I powered on. I may have stuffed up already but I hope not, as I write this I am waiting for the must to cool and haven’t added anything other than sugar to the fruit. From here onwards I will wait for advice before jumping forward. 
If it helps there are photos to follow, along with recipes etc.


----------



## Shayne Edwards (Jun 4, 2018)

If anyone was wondering what Rosellas are, they are part of the hibiscus family. When i make jam or cordial they taste like berry and sherbet combined. I’ve been wondering if they would make a wine that tastes slightly “spritzige” Photo above.


----------



## Shayne Edwards (Jun 4, 2018)

When making jam you have to seperate the internal seed pod from the external flesh. You use the seed pods to produce (pectin) the thickening agent for the jam. I separated the fruit and discarded the seed pods.


----------



## wildhair (Jun 4, 2018)

First - my sympathy goes out to you. To be trapped in the winter with 2 Scottish females - a frightening proposition to be sure. I hope the visit will be brief and pleasant. Haggis? One of those foods that the mere description of it's contents makes you get up from the table.

This sounds interesting and count me in for the next chapter.


----------



## Shayne Edwards (Jun 4, 2018)

Yesterday was the 3rd of June, Rosella flesh went into the vege crisper while I hunted the internet for a recipe. Found some Indonesian videos on YouTube and some reworking of Jack Keller’s recipe using dried Rosellas to make wine. Amazing how all those original bloggers came up with the same recipe as he did. Either way didn’t cover how to do undried fruit.
In a moment of brilliance I searched the other spelling, Roselle and there was Jack Keller again with a recipe for raw fruit. A little different to the dried recipe as this one used sultanas. Bit strange but here it is stepped up.
2lbs Rosella flesh
4lbs Sugar
1lb raisins or sultanas minced
3tsps Acid blend
2tsps Yeast nutrient
1 pkg yeast
14 pints water 
Boil sugar and water pour over bag of fruit in the primary, add every thing but the yeast. Wait until cooled add activated yeast. Cover primary, squeeze bag everyday until ferment slows then rack to carbouy. Rack monthly until clear.


----------



## Shayne Edwards (Jun 4, 2018)

Tonight June 4th
Stole unused wife’s unused mesh bag for washing her smalls. Packed sultanas and rosellas in it. Added sugar and water simmered for almost an hour. Dumped into 20 litre bucket. Nothing else added.
Couldn’t buy acid blend so I will mix tartric, maliec and citric acid in the morning. 40:40:20 to add. Only have EC1118 yeast in the fridge.
How am I doing??


----------



## Shayne Edwards (Jun 4, 2018)

What about pectonaise?


----------



## Shayne Edwards (Jun 4, 2018)

Night all, and g’day Red.


----------



## Stressbaby (Jun 4, 2018)

That is Hibiscus sabdariffa. Tried growing it in the greenhouse a few years back, succeeded in killing it. May try again one day, as the rest of my Hibiscus grow very well. Supposed to make the best hibiscus wine. 

EC-1118 should work. I'd omit the malic and mix ONLY the tartaric and citric. Ratio up to you, I'd probably go 50:50 but you would probably be fine with straight tartaric, straight citric, or anything in between. 

I've made hibiscus wine from the flowers before and it has a unique viscosity to it. Plenty of body. When made from flowers, if you squeeze the bag at the end of primary, you see why. You get this stuff the consistency of oil or glycerin dripping from the bag - it's called mucilage - kinda like what you see in okra. IF YOU START TO SEE THAT, DON'T OVERSQUEEZE. Back off let it drip drain only. Rosellas may not do that like the flowers, not sure, but you are warned. 

Also, this mucilage is at least partially fermentable. So if you have it don't be surprised if it looks like the fermenation goes on for 3-4 week. I can't prove it but I believe that is the yeast working on the mucilage.


----------



## wildhair (Jun 4, 2018)

Re: - pectonaise (or pectic enzyme) - I don't believe it's really needed for flower based wines. However - since you added sultanas (dried white raisins) and since it doesn't add any flavor on it's own - I would add a 1/2t pectic enzyme powder (+/-) per gal to the must. 
Like drinking chicken soup when you're sick - it might not help, but it can't hurt,

And please - someone correct me if I'm wrong here.


----------



## Shayne Edwards (Jun 5, 2018)

Stressbaby said:


> That is Hibiscus sabdariffa. Tried growing it in the greenhouse a few years back, succeeded in killing it. May try again one day, as the rest of my Hibiscus grow very well. Supposed to make the best hibiscus wine.
> 
> EC-1118 should work. I'd omit the malic and mix ONLY the tartaric and citric. Ratio up to you, I'd probably go 50:50 but you would probably be fine with straight tartaric, straight citric, or anything in between.
> 
> ...


The Hibiscus flower wine sounds really interesting, I would like to hear a bit more about it, if you have time. At one point I had an amazing collection of them they are pretty close to being my favourite flower.
The tyranny of distance and time zones is interfering a little here along with my fear of screwing up yet again, one of my fails was watermelon wine, I used a recipe from the net religiously and had it turn a few days in to the ferment and I worry it was because I dilly dallied around for too long. So what I’m trying to say is that I made the acid blend and added it this morning after checking the thread for responses. In your experience what is the down side of using the Malic Acid component in the acid blend? At least I only made enough for this batch.
When doing jam it is the seed cases that seem to produce an okra like substance, so hopefully I have dodged this but I will keep checking and report back. Again thanks for the advice.


----------



## Shayne Edwards (Jun 5, 2018)

wildhair said:


> First - my sympathy goes out to you. To be trapped in the winter with 2 Scottish females - a frightening proposition to be sure. I hope the visit will be brief and pleasant. Haggis? One of those foods that the mere description of it's contents makes you get up from the table.
> 
> This sounds interesting and count me in for the next chapter.


Och Rrred, a wee bit ‘e haggis is gud fer wha’ ails ye mon. Have to admit though the Scots in stereo is a bit confronting. My 12 yr old son loves his Gran and every morning before I take him to the school bus stop I encourage him to give his Gran a hug and every morning she hugs him back and whispers in a fierce Scots accent just what cleaning she has planned for him to do when he gets home from school. His room has never looked better by the way.
This morning I suggested he go and give his much loved Gran a hug, wee Callum looked at me straight in the eye and said,”No way dad, she’s just going to make me clean again.” Funny thing is I don’t hug her either anymore, I’m still trying to finish the jobs from her last visit.


----------



## Shayne Edwards (Jun 5, 2018)

I have to admit that one of the things I am trying to get my head around is the whole put your must in a bucket, add the yeast and then each day give it a good stir while just covering it with a clean cloth.
Surely this is encouraging other bugs to get in on the act and bugger up your batch of wine??
When Mr Keller asks you to get in and squeeze your bag of fruit each day, doesn’t this leave you open to the same risk. That said, I am being brave this time and using this approach, have to say though that the idea of sticking my hands in a bucket of bleach each day before doing this isn’t much fun. Happy time in the shower will be changed fairly dramatically for me.


----------



## Shayne Edwards (Jun 5, 2018)

Recipe and steps so far.
2lb- 920gms of Rosella Calyx (Red flesh left after yellow flower has fallen off, seed pod removed)
2.3 Kg white sugar (2.2 lbs = 1 kilo)
.5 kg chopped minced sultanas
3 tsps acid blend
2 tsp s yeast nutrient
1 pkg EC1118 yeast
10 litres water

Put sultanas and fruit into nylon mesh bag, place into large boiler and cover with 10 litres of water, add sugar and stir while bringing to the boil. Reduce to a simmer and stir occasionally. Continue for 45minutes to an hour, remove from heat. Sugar should be dissolved by the time you reduce to a simmer.

Remove from heat and transfer to primary and cover with a clean cloth (in this case a 20 litre food grade plastic bucket). Allow to cool to a suitable temperature for pitching activated yeast.

Before pitching yeast add acid blend, half of the yeast nutrient and stir. Check and record hydrometer reading.

Add activated yeast, stir and recover.


----------



## Shayne Edwards (Jun 5, 2018)

Ok thats everything done up until this morning, the hydrometer reading was 1.080 at 25 degrees Celsius before pitching yeast. 

I still haven’t added any pectonaise (come on make a definite call on this one Red)

Must is down to 22 degrees C and there is no super obvious signs of fermentation, it is now 12 hours after the yeast pitch.

Is there anything else I should be doing right now other than seeing if I can remember how to pray??? A lightning strike or two should warm the place up if nothing else.

Planning on adding rest of the nutrient at around 1.050, does that sound right?


----------



## Shayne Edwards (Jun 5, 2018)

Ok thats it for tonight, will check for replies and guidance around the same time tomorrow. I promise not to do one more damn thing except check for evidence of fermentation and must temperature in about 12 hours (tomorrow morning). 
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## wildhair (Jun 5, 2018)

Shayne Edwards said:


> have to say though that the idea of sticking my hands in a bucket of bleach each day before doing this isn’t much fun.



If you are ACTUALLY using bleach to sanitize your hands - I would stop that. I wash my hands and forearms with soap and water, then spray them with a squirt bottle of pre-mixed sanitizer - I use StarSan. Some use a pot. metabisulfite solution. 

The Campden tablets give off SO2 gas which is what protects the must and makes it inhospitable to other "bugs" before fermentation starts. The CO2 & alcohol given off as the yeast ferment discourage other nasties. Just sanitize your tools and hands before sticking them in the must. I spritz the countertop, too wash out the sink & and any spoon rests, etc. before I get started.

As no one wiser has stepped forward to say anything - then yes - I would add the pectic enzyme. Use 1/8 teaspoon of Pectic Enzyme (liquid) for every gallon of juice/pulp at the beginning of fermentation. Twice the amount may be needed if it is added later in the process. Use 1/2 t of powdered pectic enzyme per gal of must. *

EC1118 can be slow to start fermenting, in my limited experience. I'm sure it will get going by the time you read this. I've had better luck using SN9 (Vintners Harvest) yeast for flower based wines. ** 

Now better get on with those cleaning chores, laddie.


* http://www.piwine.com/use-of-pectic-enzymes-in-winemaking.html

***Vintner's Harvest SN9[/I] : Very good all round strain, best choice for high alcohol and fortified wines but also excellent for most country wines, sweet sparkling wines and ciders. If you only had one wine yeast strain, this would be the strain because whilst being relatively neutral in character SN9 does introduce excellent weight and structure no matter the must or fruit and produces a congener profile that always compliments the wine. SN9 is particularly good when fermenting flower or low fruit recipes which often lack vinosity, weight and depth. SN9 is another strain noted for its robustness, being able to ferment to 18% abv ethanol, tolerate high free SO2 and high levels of other stress factors such as organic acids, incorrect temperature and pH. But unlike CL23, SN9 adds weight and high glycerol production making the strain perfect for high alcohol sweet wines or where uncertain recipes are employed and fermentation reliability is a key factor or where low temperature fermentation down to 10°C (50°F) is required. This strain is 'fermentation friendly' in that it produces zero foam, starts fermenting rapidly so avoids potential bacterial contamination and can be used to re-start stuck fermentations. SN9 is also the most osmotolerant and the fasting clearing of all Vintner's Harvest strains.*


----------



## wildhair (Jun 5, 2018)

Yeah - this time delay factor is an issue. You need to be getting up a lot earlier to make your posts, Shayne. LOL


----------



## Stressbaby (Jun 5, 2018)

Agree, no bleach. Keep bleach out of the winery otherwise you will get TCA/cork taint. The malic in acid blend won't be a big deal, don't worry about it. 

I agree with using the pectic enzyme, it won't hurt. But at this point I recall that it doesn't work as well and you might want to hold off and just use it post fermentation. 

Do you need any more nutrient? This is a 2 gallon batch and it has been a long time since I used straight yeast nutrient, but I recall 1t/gallon to be the dose, in which case you have enough nutrient already.


----------



## Shayne Edwards (Jun 6, 2018)

Stressbaby said:


> Agree, no bleach. Keep bleach out of the winery otherwise you will get TCA/cork taint. The malic in acid blend won't be a big deal, don't worry about it.
> 
> I agree with using the pectic enzyme, it won't hurt. But at this point I recall that it doesn't work as well and you might want to hold off and just use it post fermentation.
> 
> Do you need any more nutrient? This is a 2 gallon batch and it has been a long time since I used straight yeast nutrient, but I recall 1t/gallon to be the dose, in which case you have enough nutrient already.


I only added 1 tsp of the nutrient and was thinking of adding the second teaspoon when the specific gravity dropped to around 1.05. Should I add it now?


----------



## Shayne Edwards (Jun 6, 2018)

wildhair said:


> Yeah - this time delay factor is an issue. You need to be getting up a lot earlier to make your posts, Shayne. LOL


Either that or I build enough confidence/wisdom to actually wait before doing something stupid. But thinking about it, where is the excitement in doing that. 
Must was down to 18 degrees celcius this morning. Prayer didn't provide the warming lightening strikes as hoped, so I have kicked the aircon into warming mode this evening and the must is back at 20 degrees, hopefully this is enough to hold it over this braw brit winter nicht.
June 6 today and still no really noticeable fermentation. Still smells good though. Gave a good stir with sterilised spoon, put clean cloth back on, will check again in the morning. Checked EC-1118 packet again (properly) and it seems to indicate using 40 degree celcius water for rehydration, surely that can't be right. I only used water at around 25 degrees when I did it, This yeast supposedly works in a range between 10 and 30 degrees.


----------



## Stressbaby (Jun 6, 2018)

Shayne Edwards said:


> I only added 1 tsp of the nutrient and was thinking of adding the second teaspoon when the specific gravity dropped to around 1.05. Should I add it now?



yes


----------



## wildhair (Jun 6, 2018)

+1 on the nutrient added now. Yes - 40C (104 F) is the correct temp to get the yeast out of hibernation. Add the low temp last night and you will likely have a slow start. I often use a seedling flat warmer under the fermenter when I start wine in the cold months. Keeps the must in the 70 F range (21-26 C). I've also used a regular heating pad set on LOW and plug it into a timer so it can go on and off a few hours at a time. Once it gets going good - it generates enough heat on it's own.


----------



## Shayne Edwards (Jun 7, 2018)

Ok today is the 7th of June, this morning was cold wet and miserable, maybe holding in the low teens outside for most of the day. I checked the ferment and it was holding at 19 degrees this morning with some bubbling going on. I've added the second teaspoon of nutrient tonight and gave the must a good old stirring and it is holding at 20 degrees. Surely this means the ferm has kicked in.


----------



## wildhair (Jun 7, 2018)

Sounds like it has.


----------



## Shayne Edwards (Jun 8, 2018)

9 th of June
Checked quickly this morning, temperature of the must has jumped again up to 21 degrees. 

I have to say though using 40 degree water to kick start the yeast seems strange when the operating range finishes below 30 degrees. Love this place just keep learning. Thanks for the advice.

How long would you leave it until you start checking spec grav.


----------



## wildhair (Jun 8, 2018)

I check every day & write down the sg and the temp.


----------



## Shayne Edwards (Jun 8, 2018)

8th june Night time 23 degrees


----------



## Stressbaby (Jun 9, 2018)

Time for another SG reading...


----------



## Shayne Edwards (Jun 9, 2018)

Ok it's night time 9th June, must temp has risen to 24 degrees and spec gravity is down to 1.050. Must tastes dryer but the spritzige is still there but can taste the yeast flavour a little more. Gave the must a good stirring again. Still covering bucket with clean towel.
I have 2, 5 litre glass demijohns ready to rack off the must.

Apologies . I got one of the dates wrongs on a previous post.


----------



## Shayne Edwards (Jun 10, 2018)

Lunch time June 11, must temp has dropped to 22 degrees and S.G. Is down to 1.030. Starting to get a definite alcohol mouth feel and flavour profile is changing. Colour is holding. Will try and add a photo.


----------



## Shayne Edwards (Jun 11, 2018)

Hey Red, little worried as the flavour isn't quite as fabulous as it was and the must temp is dropping. An hour ago it was down to 21 degrees, I gave it a vigorous stir and it is back up to 22 degrees. My citrus wines at about the same SG started to produce hydrogen sulphide (rotten egg gas). The Ginger wine didn't but as you may recall I whipped the must like crazy.


----------



## wildhair (Jun 11, 2018)

Some the flavour should come back if you back sweeten. Keep stirring it. did you pull out the bag w/ the flowers & sultanas?


----------



## Shayne Edwards (Jun 11, 2018)

No haven't pulled out fruit yet, should I?


----------



## wildhair (Jun 11, 2018)

How long has it been in there? About a week? Sorry - Been busy - lost track. If it's down to 1.030 - you could pull the bag out anytime and let it drip or_ gently _squeeze it. Keep stirring it and monitoring the sg.


----------



## Shayne Edwards (Jun 12, 2018)

OK june 12 night time
Must is holding at approx. 21 degrees SG is down to 1.015
Tasting the must reveals the acid backbone starting to show, still has what seems to be a less than desirable flavour component in it. Have a list of jobs to do tonight, so I will pull the fruit tomorrow night and strain to another primary. Yeast was pitched 7 days ago. Jack Keller recipe suggests 7-8 days for ferm to slow and remove fruit and transfer to secondaries to ferment out. Quite tempted to strain and move to the 2x5 litre secondaries under air locks. What to do?


----------



## wildhair (Jun 12, 2018)

I'd listen to your gut and get it under airlock. 
Monster-in-law still there? LOL


----------



## Shayne Edwards (Jun 13, 2018)

June 13
Must temp is 21 degrees SG is down to 1.004
Sterilizing another bucket to strain the must into before transferring to the two 5 litre secondaries. Wondering if I should add some campden tablets at this point. I haven't and will wait for advice leaving a little space just in case.


----------



## Shayne Edwards (Jun 13, 2018)

Brother Red, like a tornado she visited, caused havoc and disappeared leaving a trail of cleanliness behind her. If she hadn't left there was no way I could do this batch of wine in the kitchen fermenting like it is.


----------



## Shayne Edwards (Jun 13, 2018)

Well here is my learning around this recipe so far.
As I chose to do the simmer on the fruit rather than pouring boiling water over it , the next time I will pull the fruit from the must a lot earlier. The reason I say this is that the fruit has a slimy feel and it developed a slightly off taste and no I didn't stick my hands in bleach before touching.
I will use a segment of a stocking to hold the fruit next time as the wash bag let a lot of fruit out in to the must.
That said it is in two 5 litre glass jugs under water traps right now. photo to follow.


----------



## wildhair (Jun 13, 2018)

Typically I do NOT add Campden tablets at the first racking. I will let it ferment to dry, .990-ish - then dose at the second racking. I try to keep the sulfates to a minimum and have not yet had an issue. I've read some folks like to dose it every rack.


----------



## Shayne Edwards (Jun 13, 2018)

Right Red I will hold off, have a look at the photo and give me some feed back if you will.


----------



## Shayne Edwards (Jun 13, 2018)

Did you show your daughters the research on the gloriousness of having of having a mass of beautiful red hair?


----------



## wildhair (Jun 13, 2018)

Well, we already know about the genetic superiority of the ginger gene - but they did get a kick out of the article. The wine is looking good - nice red color......colour.


----------



## wildhair (Jun 13, 2018)

This is my youngest grand daughter - helping her mom out in the kitchen..............


----------



## Shayne Edwards (Jun 14, 2018)

What an absolute cutie, thank god for our wives contribution to the gene pool, hey? That said, you are right "the ginger is strong with you."


----------



## Shayne Edwards (Jun 14, 2018)

Will put up a new photo tomorrow, turns out I didn't strain all the fruit, think I need to rack again.


----------



## Shayne Edwards (Jun 17, 2018)

17th June 
Sorry did not do photo but the final part of the ferment pushed the last of the unstrained fruit to the top of the 5 litre demi johns. Must finished just below 1.000. So sterilized everything again and restrained the must into a clean bucket with the addition of campden tablets. Still have that irrational fear of nasty invisible wee beasties and felt that I was introducing a lot more oxygen after the final ferment, along with more handling than what normally may happen.
Still not thrilled with how the must smells but all I can think to do is push on and see what time brings me. The colour or if you will color doesn't appear as vibrant.

To minimize headspace I used Stones Green Ginger Wine to top up the demi-johns. Only concern is kick starting the ferment again as Stones is very sweet, but it was all I had that wasn't a big red wine.


----------



## wildhair (Jun 18, 2018)

I understand the conflict between introducing O2 and trying to drive out the CO2 (degassing). "Splash racking" for instance - supposed to drive out the CO2, but doesn't it introduce O2?? I sometimes rack into a container that I can seal, then shake the hell out of it (or bloody hell, if you prefer) then crack the seal and let it.............degas. Phhhhhhttttttt. My wife yells at me when *I* degas - but it's good for the wine they say........... "They" being people more knowledgeable than I am. 
Man - you do love that ginger! You need to make some Rhubarb wine - very neutral and good for topping up. If it starts the ferment again - then it wasn't finished in the first place.


----------



## Shayne Edwards (Jun 19, 2018)

Ok Red starting to suspect you are messaging my darling wife, are you????
She wants me to turn over a garden bed to Rhubarb, for her it is all about the desserts, Rhubarb crumble, apple and rhubarb pie etc.
Maybe I could plant some out just for her sake and if there is some left over I could make a little wine maybe?

Well no secondary ferment and no clearing agent. Think I will just do monthly racking and let it clear slowly.

Funnily enough I was going to ask about degassing, however I'm not so sure that you may be a reliable source of truth on this one but for information on Dutch Ovens you may well be the man. (Not sure the slang translates on this one)


----------



## wildhair (Jun 19, 2018)

Not to worry - I have no designs on another man's wife. 1 woman is trouble enough, I always say. Especially if that woman is a Latina...............or perhaps a ginger Scot. Maybe the love of Rhubarb is in the Scot genetic code? She'd likely love a tipple of rhubarb wine to wash down that crumble. Nice thing about rhubarb - there's always plenty and you can freeze the hell out of it. And - if you plant a bunch for her, it will make her happy and you can have enough for some wine. It's a win-win!

I may not be a reliable source on most things - 'cuz if I don't know the answer, I will make shit up.


----------



## Shayne Edwards (Jun 24, 2018)

...and that is a skill in it's self that is very much underrated.


----------



## KatrinaOK (May 4, 2020)

Shayne Edwards said:


> Where to start?
> Right now I am in the deep dark depths of a Brisbane winter. Some nights it gets down to a chilly 10 degrees C (0 degrees freezes water, 100 degrees boils it) Daytimes sometimes make only 22 degrees, last year I actually had to put on a jumper for a couple of hours.
> Without using heat pads etc it isn’t a perfect time for our little fermenting yeasty friends. So I hear you ask why the hell are you trying to make another batch of wine?
> Well the simple response is, my Scottish monster in law is here, combining her with my Scottish wife produces an irresistible force. Apparently my beer and bait fridge/freezer out in the shed is no longer a sacred man cave relic. Space had to be cleared for the preservation of Scottish treats like haggis, black pudding, scotch pies and square sausage. Quite frankly, I need the bait and the two frozen bottles of vodka, so I pulled the bags of last seasons frozen Rosellas.
> So instead of making a nice safe and reliable batch of jam or cordial, I decided to try and make some wine from them. In all honesty I may have checked out a beer or two while repacking the freezer, but that wasn’t the final arbiter of decision making, pretty sure it was my innate stupidity that put me here. So here we go again. (It’s not nasturtiums Tom but it’s close enough for government work)


Hi, I am in Beerwah. I was wondering if you separate your calyxes from the seeds when making wine?


----------

